# Whats up from pomona ca



## student of the arts (Jul 13, 2008)

new to the board. anyone from cali on here


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, there are quite a few from CA.

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 13, 2008)

student of the arts said:


> new to the board. anyone from cali on here


Welcome!  Tell us a bit about yourself...


----------



## stickarts (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

EX cali. here


----------



## Tames D (Jul 13, 2008)

California born and raised. Welcome.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome! We lived in Pomona for a year when I taught at the Claremont Colleges.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm from SantaClarita. Welcome to MT.


----------



## hapkenkido (Jul 13, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 13, 2008)

Nope, Ohio. 
Welcome to MT! Happy posting!


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 14, 2008)

student of the arts said:


> new to the board. anyone from cali on here


 yes actually and I'm from Pomona too!  Ghetto buddies Whoo Hoo!  lol jk.

Welcome!  :ultracool


----------



## jkembry (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forums !!


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site..lived in cal from 1967 to 1991, diamond bar van nuys, antelope valley, pomona, apple valley, and a few other places..


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 18, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> yes actually and I'm from Pomona too!  Ghetto buddies Whoo Hoo!  lol jk.
> 
> Welcome!  :ultracool


 really where do you train??

Hello everybody I'm sorry I didnt know that there were any replies. Well I am 31 I've studied (never mastered) American Karate, picked up some tips in kick boxing, a little wrestling (and i mean a little) and an interest in silat. I was born and raised in the fight capital of the world viva Las Vegas, so I have always been into the arts. I have just yet to block out pursuing other interest long enough to master an art. I'd like to be able to hone my skills.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good base on which to build!


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 18, 2008)

well sometimes i get confused on where to start again. being that i am 31 now, i'm starting to be able to focus my thoughts. but sometimes my mind is all over the place and get bored with things FAST.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jul 18, 2008)

student of the arts said:


> well sometimes i get confused on where to start again. being that i am 31 now, i'm starting to be able to focus my thoughts. but sometimes my mind is all over the place and get bored with things FAST.


I suppose that is why and how MMA came about   Welcome aboard


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 18, 2008)

ha ha ha i guess that's why mma has my interest so much. i just dont feel like getting punched in the face right now i'm being lazy i guess.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 18, 2008)

student of the arts said:


> really where do you train??
> 
> Hello everybody I'm sorry I didnt know that there were any replies. Well I am 31 I've studied (never mastered) American Karate, picked up some tips in kick boxing, a little wrestling (and i mean a little) and an interest in silat. I was born and raised in the fight capital of the world viva Las Vegas, so I have always been into the arts. I have just yet to block out pursuing other interest long enough to master an art. I'd like to be able to hone my skills.


 I don't train in Pomona actually.  I train in Glendora.


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 18, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> I don't train in Pomona actually.  I train in Glendora.


I have no idea where that is. I have only been in Pomona for about 3 months from L.A.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 21, 2008)

lol It's only about 15 minutes away if u take the 57 freeway.


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 21, 2008)

aww i found the elite boxing academy out here. does anyone know if the have muy thai there or just boxing?


----------



## student of the arts (Jul 21, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> lol It's only about 15 minutes away if u take the 57 freeway.


do you ride or drive?


----------

